# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ту-144

## Blackbird

Ту-144 1/360 от Academy кто-нибудь собирал? Как оно?))

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Скорее всего, это не более чем игрушка. Приходилось держать в руках "модель" ХВ-70 Valkyrie из той же академовской серии Sky Giants - примерно 15 деталей, имеющих отдалённое сходство с прототипом. Больше всего меня поразило то, что вместо шести сопел двигателей там было целых девять! Ту-144 я не видел, но не верю, что он намного лучше.

----------


## Blackbird

> Скорее всего, это не более чем игрушка. Приходилось держать в руках "модель" ХВ-70 Valkyrie из той же академовской серии Sky Giants - примерно 15 деталей, имеющих отдалённое сходство с прототипом. Больше всего меня поразило то, что вместо шести сопел двигателей там было целых девять! Ту-144 я не видел, но не верю, что он намного лучше.


 :Smile:  Нет, на Ту-144 девяти сопел нету. Модель нормальная для своего масштаба... Только вот масштаб там явно не 1/360, как указано на коробке - скорее 1/370, угол стреловидности наплыва крыла несколько больше. Немного поработать напильником нужно будет в районе кабины, ПВД заменить, сопла облагородить фольгой, воздухозаборники (да и всю мотогондолу) также обработать напильником - и будет приличная модель. Но это в свободное время от собираемого мной сейчас Су-35 от Звезды! :Smile:  Я попытаюсь доказать, что Су-35 от Звезды имеет сходство с настоящим самолетом не только с двух метров в темноте (как прочитал на одном из форумов)! Но это уже совсем другая история...

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Blackbird, а можно сфотографировать литники Ту-144? Просто интересно посмотреть... Кстати, а как там декаль?

----------


## Blackbird

> Blackbird, а можно сфотографировать литники Ту-144? Просто интересно посмотреть... Кстати, а как там декаль?


В ближайшее время выложу фото. Декаль при беглом осмотре довольно приличная для данного масштаба (хотя надпись "Аэрофлот" написана не тем шрифтом)

----------


## Blackbird

> Blackbird, а можно сфотографировать литники Ту-144? Просто интересно посмотреть... Кстати, а как там декаль?


Вот фото литников и декали (качество фото плохое - я не фотограф...)

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> Вот фото литников и декали (качество фото плохое - я не фотограф...)


Спасибо! Довольно любопытно, и вроде действительно похож на себя. 
Только про раскладное ПГО, как я понял, забыли напрочь? И с нижних поверхностей мотогондол надо убрать выступающие "обтекатели": не было там такого, шасси убиралось в мотогондолу полностью.

----------


## Blackbird

> Спасибо! Довольно любопытно, и вроде действительно похож на себя. 
> Только про раскладное ПГО, как я понял, забыли напрочь? И с нижних поверхностей мотогондол надо убрать выступающие "обтекатели": не было там такого, шасси убиралось в мотогондолу полностью.


ПГО там в убранном положении. Модель в полетной конфигурации с убранным шасси и ПГО. А обтекатели (вернее выступы на мотогондоле, - судя по сечению - шасси в убранном положении выходит за очертания мотогондолы) на прототипе есть, только не такие выступающие - нужно подтачивать

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> ПГО там в убранном положении. Модель в полетной конфигурации с убранным шасси и ПГО.


Всё дело в том, что и убранные ПГО должны быть видны. Они ведь не убираются внутрь фюзеляжа, а только прижимаются к нему, и сам фюзеляж в этом месте имеет не круглое, а более сложное сечение. Вот несколько фото (найдены на www.airliners.net):

----------


## Blackbird

> Всё дело в том, что и убранные ПГО должны быть видны. Они ведь не убираются внутрь фюзеляжа, а только прижимаются к нему, и сам фюзеляж в этом месте имеет не круглое, а более сложное сечение. Вот несколько фото (найдены на www.airliners.net):


А... Так я это и имел ввиду, когда сказал, что нужно будет немного поработать напильником в районе кабины  :Smile:  На модели ПГО обозначено расшивкой без изменения сечения фюзеляжа

----------


## Волконовский Александр

> А обтекатели (вернее выступы на мотогондоле, - судя по сечению - шасси в убранном положении выходит за очертания мотогондолы) на прототипе есть, только не такие выступающие - нужно подтачивать


Присмотрелся - да, пожалуй, они есть. На фото 77102 в полёте они видны. А вот на Ту-144Д (77105, 77111...115) их, похоже, всё-таки нет: мотогондола снизу более плоская, и створки тоже. На двух последних фото именно этот вариант.

Вот интересная ссылка: http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/tupol...s/tu144s_1.htm

----------


## Blackbird

> Присмотрелся - да, пожалуй, они есть. На фото 77102 в полёте они видны. А вот на Ту-144Д (77105, 77111...115) их, похоже, всё-таки нет: мотогондола снизу более плоская, и створки тоже. На двух последних фото именно этот вариант.
> 
> Вот интересная ссылка: http://www.testpilot.ru/russia/tupol...s/tu144s_1.htm


Есть - только при открытых створках не так заметны, как при закрытых

----------

